
A coder paradise in the mountains of Panama - calvinfroedge
https://medium.com/@calvinfroedge/a-coders-paradise-in-the-mountains-of-boquete-panama-3ddd7bca0e6f
======
boyter
Since my wife is from Panama (I am Australian) I have long considered doing
something like this. That part of Panama Chiriquí is particularly pretty and
the climate is indeed fantastic.

In light of the AABill and the NBN perhaps I should consider it more.

~~~
calvinfroedge
I have a good friend who lives right down the road and is also Australian,
works for Microsoft research

~~~
boyter
Assuming I could get a job there I probably would seriously consider moving.
The getting something is the main issue for me sadly.

~~~
calvinfroedge
Remote work! Codementor, Toptal, Upwork, etc. A programming job in Panama pays
like a few thousand a month at best.

~~~
boyter
I think I would be better off selling small things like books and training
courses to be honest. Assuming I could get several hundred a month it would
cover my expenses long enough till I could ramp that up.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
I hope you get lots of high quality inquiries! This is interesting but not at
this particular point in my life.

~~~
calvinfroedge
Thanks =)

